# Remplacer Icloud par Onedrive sur un imac



## titi toto (12 Août 2020)

Bonjour à vous, 

j'aimerais abandonner icloud pour n'utiliser que onedrive sur mon imac et in fine utiliser onedrive sur mon iphone et ipad.

Est-ce possible ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé ? Quels conseils ? Quelles précautions à prendre ? 

La raison : j'ai impérativement besoin pour mon travail  d'un stockage 100% hors ligne et d'une recherche plein texte (c'est à dire recherche des fichiers par les mots qu'ils contiennent) elle aussi 100% hors-ligne sur mon iphone (et ce n'est pas possible par icloud ; mais je crois savoir/sais que c'est possible sur l'application onedrive sur iphone).

Merci à vous et désolé si ma question et la réponse existe dans une autre conversation.

Bien à vous


----------



## MrTom (13 Août 2020)

Hello,

iCloud, c'est bien plus que OneDrive. Cela fait la synchronisation des fichiers, des contacts, des notes, des photos, des mots de passes, de l'historique, des onglets et des favoris de safari, les rappels, les notes, les mails, les iMessages, etc.

Quels sont tes usages avec iCloud et tes besoins avec OneDrive ?

Si le besoin, c'est d'héberger des fichiers, alors installe le client OneDrive depuis le MacAppStore et log toi avec le même compte sur tous tes devices. Tu retrouveras tes fichiers.


----------



## titi toto (13 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> iCloud, c'est bien plus que OneDrive. Cela fait la synchronisation des fichiers, des contacts, des notes, des photos, des mots de passes, de l'historique, des onglets et des favoris de safari, les rappels, les notes, les mails, les iMessages, etc.
> 
> ...




mes usages onedrive :


besoin pour mon travail d'un stockage 100% hors ligne sur iphone des fichiers
et d'une recherche plein texte (c'est à dire recherche sur fichiers par les mots qu'ils contiennent) elle aussi 100% hors-ligne sur iphone
en synthèse onedrive : usage 100% synchronisation iphone/ipad/imac fichiers : pour recherche, modification et classement de fichiers.

tous les autres usages peuvent rester sur icloud (des contacts, des notes, des photos, des mots de passes, de l'historique, des onglets et des favoris de safari, les rappels, les notes, les mails, les iMessages)

Merci pour ton temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

L'application oneDrive sur iOS t'oblige à aller dans les répertoire pour télécharger les fichiers associé sur ton iPhone... Pas terrible si tu veux avoir tes données en permence dessus.

La recherche d'un mot contenu dans des scripts sh ne donne rien... Je crois qu'il ne cherche que les noms des fichiers.

Bref, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit adapté. Je te conseille donc de faire un test.


----------



## titi toto (13 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'application oneDrive sur iOS t'oblige à aller dans les répertoire pour télécharger les fichiers associé sur ton iPhone... Pas terrible si tu veux avoir tes données en permence dessus.
> 
> La recherche d'un mot contenu dans des scripts sh ne donne rien... Je crois qu'il ne cherche que les noms des fichiers.
> 
> Bref, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit adapté. Je te conseille donc de faire un test.



j'ai essayé avec un répertoire que j'ai déplacé de icloud dans onedrive sur mon imac, je l'ai retrouvé sur onedrive de mon iphone, sur mon onedrive iphone j'ai utilisé l'option rendre disponible hors connexion et ça marche : j'ai les 2 usages que je voulais. Par contre j'hésite à passer au full onedrive pour des raisons de fiabilité,  d'où ma présence ici ; note j'ai environ 200 giga de fichiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

Pour le mode hors connexion, veux-tu parler du truc à faire sur chaque dossier de ton choix ? Je n'avais jamais fait attention à ça et vu que cela me prendrais trop de place j'ai complètement oublié 

Pour l'autre usage que tu cherchais, c'est uniquement le nom des fichiers ou aussi le contenu ? Pour le contenu, si tu y arrives sur iOS je suis preneur de la solution.

Si tu utilises Office, prend l'abonnement Office 365. Cela t'offre 1To de stockage sur OneDrive avec


----------



## titi toto (13 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pour le mode hors connexion, veux-tu parler du truc à faire sur chaque dossier de ton choix ? Je n'avais jamais fait attention à ça et vu que cela me prendrais trop de place j'ai complètement oublié
> 
> Pour l'autre usage que tu cherchais, c'est uniquement le nom des fichiers ou aussi le contenu ? Pour le contenu, si tu y arrives sur iOS je suis preneur de la solution.
> 
> Si tu utilises Office, prend l'abonnement Office 365. Cela t'offre 1To de stockage sur OneDrive avec



Oui je pense qu'on parle du même truc (ps : ça marche avec un dossier mais aussi tous ses sous dossiers, il suffit donc de le faire sur un seul dossier racine et d'attendre un peu).

Oui c'est bien ça : recherche sur les noms de fichiers mais aussi dans le contenu des fichiers eux mêmes.

J'ai déjà l'abonnement avec les 1 tera de microsoft   on est en phase sur tout, si je me lance je te dirai ; pour l'instant je cherche des retours d'expérience similaire


----------



## MrTom (14 Août 2020)

On utilise Office 365 au boulot et j'ai mis l'ensemble de mes fichiers sur OneDrive. Ça marche globalement bien sauf : 

le plugin pour le Finder qui déconne 9 fois sur 10 et donc, difficile de connaitre le l'état du fichier sur le Mac.
le client Mac qui fait des coups de Trafalgar en décidant de se réinitialiser complètement (2 ou 3 fois par an) : perte des identifiants, perte des synchronisations SharePoint... obligeant à refaire toute la config, et parfois retélécharger plusieurs centaines de Go.


----------



## titi toto (19 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> On utilise Office 365 au boulot et j'ai mis l'ensemble de mes fichiers sur OneDrive. Ça marche globalement bien sauf :
> 
> le plugin pour le Finder qui déconne 9 fois sur 10 et donc, difficile de connaitre le l'état du fichier sur le Mac.
> le client Mac qui fait des coups de Trafalgar en décidant de se réinitialiser complètement (2 ou 3 fois par an) : perte des identifiants, perte des synchronisations SharePoint... obligeant à refaire toute la config, et parfois retélécharger plusieurs centaines de Go.


désolé pour le retard 

- plugin finder ? ce qui permet de voir l'arborescence onedrive sur finder ? si ce plugin déconne alors je suis coincé et je peux pas abandonner icloud pour onedrive (sauf à abandonner mac pour windows ; faisable mais il faut que je reconfigure mon imac en pc avec boot camp ; fiable un imac sur boot camp ? 

- qu'est ce que le client mac qui fait des coups de trafalgar ? sharepoint c'est un truc d'entreprise multi utilisateurs j'en ai pas l'utilité


----------



## titi toto (19 Août 2020)

bonjour,

auriez-vous la réponse à ma question dans le titre ? et quand est-ce planifié ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Août 2020)

Sur mon mac mini, pas de problème pour l'accès aux fichiers via le Finder. Mais je n'en ai pas autant sur oneDrive que sur iCloud. A voir si cela a une influence.


----------



## titi toto (19 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sur mon mac mini, pas de problème pour l'accès aux fichiers via le Finder. Mais je n'en ai pas autant sur oneDrive que sur iCloud. A voir si cela a une influence.



intéressant ; savez-vous si time machine sauvegarde onedrive sur votre mac mini ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Août 2020)

Pour le Finder, OneDrive est un répertoire classique. Il est bien sauvegardé par TimeMachine mais TM permet d'exclure les fichiers/répertoires de son choix via les options.


----------



## MrTom (19 Août 2020)

titi toto a dit:


> désolé pour le retard
> 
> - plugin finder ? ce qui permet de voir l'arborescence onedrive sur finder ? si ce plugin déconne alors je suis coincé et je peux pas abandonner icloud pour onedrive (sauf à abandonner mac pour windows ; faisable mais il faut que je reconfigure mon imac en pc avec boot camp ; fiable un imac sur boot camp ?
> 
> - qu'est ce que le client mac qui fait des coups de trafalgar ? sharepoint c'est un truc d'entreprise multi utilisateurs j'en ai pas l'utilité



Oui OneDrive installe un plugin pour le Finder afin d'afficher l'état des fichiers (en cours de dl, dispo en ligne, dispo hors ligne, etc.)
Sur ma config, environ 34 000 fichiers édités par plusieurs personnes, le client n'arrive pas à suivre. Il mets des heures à inspecter les changements tous les jours. Parfois, il se déconnecte de lui-même et perd la configuration et tous ses paramètres. Il faut alors tout recommencer. Clairement, c'est le logiciel le plus instable sur mon mac.


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Tel que j'ai compris ta question, ça existe depuis le début d'iCloud...
Donc j'ai peut être mal compris ta question   Tu peux préciser ce que tu veux faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Donc j'ai peut être mal compris ta question


C'est le problème de la question dans le titre… On devrait répondre dans le titre aussi


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2020)

@titi toto
On va rester dans ton message de base pour la même chose !


----------

